# 2012 beetle 12v fuse



## ksmith0970 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey, my phone charger fuse I guess is blown out, and I was wondering if any knew which one it could be.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

ksmith0970 said:


> Hey, my phone charger fuse I guess is blown out, and I was wondering if any knew which one it could be.
> View attachment 56392


I found this: 2012 beetle fuse diagram HERE!!! link | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum 

Going through the PDF, it appears Fuse 30 is the cigarette lighter fuse. In your picture, that would be the first 25A fuse on the upper bank. I've circled it in the picture below.


----------



## ksmith0970 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks so much. 🙃


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> ( _... deleted stuff ... _)
> 
> ... the first 25A fuse on the upper bank ...


_Wow._

25 amps.
You could do a lot of Cold War torture with that.
Electrical work must have been done by a *Stasi* design team from East Germany.​


----------



## Artsanchezr (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi,

My VW Beetle 2012 2.5 Lt version, did not came with the Boxes Fuses diagram. Can anyone has it or if there is a link fir that. Also is there a fuse for the Taillights? Mine both stop working but the Stop light comes out, not the taillight; which is the same bulb.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

From above:









2012 beetle fuse diagram HERE!!! link


I've searched high and low.... at last a guy gave me link... http://newbeetle.org/forums/attachments/questions-issues-concerns-problems-new-beetle/131474d1398826138-fuse-chart-overview-fuses.pdf




www.vwvortex.com


----------

